# Great miami river



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so I have a question? I do not want to know your secret spots or anything I am just wondering are there any pike in the GMR? I know the river starts at Indian Lake so I am wondering if there are not pike in Indian Lake then how would there be pike in GMR? Are they swimming upstream from Oh river?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep...theres pike in the GMR..and yes..pike have been caught out of indian lake too, not many, and not big ones, but it has happened..Ive caught pike in the GMR up towards indian,all the way down below dayton and further south


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have not fished the GMR river in a few years. But here in Sidney I caught up to five in one week. Nothing big at all with 26 inches being the biggest one.


----------



## Shayman (Dec 10, 2012)

I know of a 47" Northern Pike caught just south of downtown Dayton last fall 2012. I caught an 18" just north of downtown Dayton 2 years ago.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Shayman said:


> I know of a 47" Northern Pike caught just south of downtown Dayton last fall 2012. I caught an 18" just north of downtown Dayton 2 years ago.


By any chance did the 47 incher get posted on here and I missed it. If so, would love to see the picture, that is a fish of a lifetime out of the GMR. Congratulation to whoever caught the beast!

To answer original question, yes there is a fairly small breading population of pike in GMR. Your odds of catching them go up if you stay north of Dayton. It is my understanding that the pike in the GMR came from a stocking program they had at Indian Lake many years ago. Based on the lack of posts, I would say they are virtually gone from Indian Lake, but have bred successfully in the river. I would consider the river population to be fairly fragile so practicing CPR would help ensure this species can be enjoyed into the future.


----------



## Shayman (Dec 10, 2012)

My first Smallie of the year was an 18" caught on a Rapala Magnum Muskie lure. Caught 4/6/13 at 9:00 a.m. in the Great Miami somewhere between downtown Dayton and West Carrollton dam. My son went with me on 4/9 south of Chautauqua dam and caught a nice 16.5", 15.5 Smallie, while I was stumped for once. As soon as I can figure out how to post pics. I will, seeing I'm computer illiterate. Ha.


----------



## Shayman (Dec 10, 2012)

No pictures...sorry, I didn't catch it, but I talked to the youngster who did and by all of his excitement I thought he wasn't telling a lie. He didn't even know what it was until he yelled for help and a older guy on the bike path stopped and helped him land it. Then he gave it to the older guy and the guy told him it was a Pike and they measured it. I was fishing in the vicinity 2 years ago and another older guy told me he had caught a 47" Pike 5 years ago only 1/2 mile from where this 16-18 year old kid caught his. Go figure.


----------



## Shayman (Dec 10, 2012)

And even another reliable source told me he caught a 38" about a mile south of where the kid caught his. I think south of downtown Dayton might be the area holding some bigg'ns all the way to Miamisburg. ???


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I had a reliable source tell me he caught three bull sharks and two saltwater crocodiles in that stretch also. Be careful wading.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know of a handful over the years caught from Downtown down to Middletown so they are there, just in VERY low numbers, In all my years I have taken exactly 1 from the GMR and as others have stated, if you are really looking, stay North of Rt 70 as the numbers seem higher above that area. Again, this population is VERY fragile...the less press and pressure the better. CnR is heavily implied and careful releasing of these fish should be your first priority. If your after them, be sure to learn how to handle them as they are not good at recovering from dry hands, being dropped on the rocks, or pinned to the ground so you can unhook them, at a minimum have needlenose pliers, a fish glove and always keep the fish over water if your trying to get a pic. if he shakes or slips loose, he deserved his freedom. 

Salmonid


----------



## Shayman (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a great message! I am not in pursuit of these for I love to fish for smallmouth but I am unconventional as I use Pike and Muskie lures for them...most people laugh at me but I would rather catch 1 lunker Smallie than 8-12, 12"-15" Smallies. I get plenty of hits on big baits and if I landed all that hit, I'm sure I would have a 6-8lb. Smallmouth landed. And as always I catch and release everything a.s.a.p.! I'm new to this site, so I'll not be specific as to locations anymore. This is my first day on this site posting.


----------

